# Upload abgebrochen - wie fortsetzen?



## MissGelaunt (16. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muß mehrere 100 MB am Stück auf einen Server packen und war auch schon zur Hälfte fertig, als mein PC abgestürzt ist. 

Ich habe auch gegoogelt und gesehen, daß man mit FlashFXP den Uploadvorgang fortsetzen kann - nur klappt das bei mir nicht  Ich muß dazu sagen, daß mein Englisch ne Katstrophe ist ^^ und daher weiß ich nicht ob es daran liegt, daß es nur die Testversion von FlashFXP ist.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: weiß jemand ein Programm, mit dem ich das hinbekommen kann? Oder was ich bei FlashFXP falsch mache?

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 


-----------------------
edit:

ich habe jetzt FileZilla gefunden und damit ist das theoretisch möglich. Allerdings schreibt er mir, wenn ich versuche den Upload fortzusetzen, daß ich zu viele Versuche gemacht habe. Kann mir DA jetzt vielleicht jemand helfen und sagen, woran das liegt? Wäre nett


----------

